# Erik Gates - Mythbusters death tragedy



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> Erik Gates - Mythbusters death tragedy
> December 30, 2009 09:50 PM EST (Updated: December 31, 2009 11:23 AM EST)
> views: 34205 | comments: 5
> Erik Gates, a frequently seen personality on the popular Discovery Channel TV series "Mythbusters" died during a freak accident. The on-air personality was just 47 years old.


http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474977969530


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's odd the national press and the blogosphere didn't pick this up. Here's the _Ventura County Star_ December 21 report:


> The Thousand Oaks man who fell through a skylight Sunday afternoon, dying from blunt force chest injuries, was the owner of an electrical company working at that location, officials said Monday.
> 
> ...Erik Gates, 47, who owned Gateco Electric, was walking across the roof before he fell through the skylight in the Xirrus Inc. building at 2101 Corporate Center Drive in Newbury Park, coroner's officials said. Gates was doing contract work for Xirrus Inc. Gate's brother, Dirk Gates, is the president and chief executive officer of Xirrus.
> 
> "He was a good guy," Steve DeGennaro, Xirrus Inc.'s co-founder and chief financial officer, said Monday. "He survived cancer, he jumps with parachutes, he base jumps. He's an active guy who was used to taking precautions. This was a freak accident that shouldn't have happened."


There is more information.

But apparently I missed this thread Who is Erik Gates?.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It's odd the national press and the blogosphere didn't pick this up. Here's the _Ventura County Star_ December 21 report:There is more information.
> 
> *But apparently I missed this thread Who is Erik Gates?*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170332.


I did too. 
I just saw this on the news this morning.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

phrelin said:


> It's odd the national press and the blogosphere didn't pick this up. Here's the _Ventura County Star_ December 21 report:There is more information.
> 
> But apparently I missed this thread Who is Erik Gates?.


I think I read it on CNN yesterday, but it took a while for the press to pick it up. From the headline they used, I wasn't sure what to expect though.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Was this one of the two major characters? Or one of the sub-cast?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Was this one of the two major characters? Or one of the sub-cast?


Neither. A Subject Matter Expert they'd had on for some of the rocketry episodes.


----------

